#ubuntu-cy 2011-12-12
<savvas> hello!!
* savvas changed the topic of #ubuntu-cy to: Welcome to the Cypriot Linux Ubuntu Local Community Team, feel free to ask your question - Ubuntu 11.10! http://www.ubuntucy.org
#ubuntu-cy 2011-12-13
<lish> hello savvas 
